# Ranitomeya uakarii



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

I have 3 Ranitomeya uakarii in my vertical vivarium.










I think that all 3 are femeles, because I never heard any voice in vivarium. I read that Ranitomeya uakarii males are not very loud. 

It is quite often that one frog sit on the other, but I do not know is this fighting or mating. What do you think ?


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

It could be fighting or mating, but it could also be nothing. If they are all females it's probably fighting though.


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

If they all look like the photo then I would guess all girls as well. We have the UE stock and the males are smaller than the females (like most of the fant group). I have heard a male calling when I opened a tank lid while feeding and he was very quiet. Not enough volume to be heard with the tank closed. And yes the girls wrestle on occasion. Robert


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

In the first post is the photo of my R. uakarii. This one on the photo is the thinner that other two.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet looking frogs!! i am hoping to get some soon.


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

One more picture of my frogs 


This one is very fat.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

stunning frog!!


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

I add one more frog to the group. Now I have 4.










I am satisfied with this photo. Colours are very close to real.


----------



## Pirateglow (Jul 29, 2008)

What a beautiful frog! Very nice looking and great photos.


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi, now that one looks like a male. Our first UE tadpoles have legs and are just getting color. Good luck, Robert


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

The last picture is new forg in my vivarium and it is smaller then others. I believe that is younger.


----------



## Sarkany (Mar 11, 2008)

That are some seriously beautiful frogs you have there.


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

One more picture


----------

